
Nursing mother smashes 268-mile Montane Spine Race record - lakisy
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-46906365
======
lakisy
The race is 268-mile race and travels over hilly terrain and covers 43,000ft
of climbing. She did it in 83 hours, 12 minutes and 23 seconds and slept only
for three hours. Makes you wonder what are the limits of the human body.

------
sixQuarks
This is an incredible athletic and mind-over-matter feat that makes overpaid
football and soccer stars look pathetic in comparison.

